# Gihei



## Papput (Feb 12, 2021)

Does anyone know if Gihei has stopped using the horse as their symbol on knives?


----------



## xxxclx (Feb 12, 2021)

I don't think so. People were talking about Gihei couple of months ago and Gihei seems to have both horse and hiragana available to different vendors. 






Gihei Blue 2: CKTG vs CKC


I am looking to purchase one eventually, but upon looking I found that Carbon Knife co also sells Gihei Blue 2 and at cheaper rate. Upon closer inspection, CKC is rather different. Check for yourselves and tell me what you think? CKTG CKC




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 12, 2021)

Might be interesting to learn when they _started_ using a horse...

There's a significant difference between the way "brand" is treated in the western knife business and the Japanese one. The vast majority of the western brands are either a huge corporation with a famous logo, or one person making knives by hand. Japan has a lot more of in-between sized operations, and many of those spend a lot of their time on semi-custom orders placed by individual resellers. AND they often prefer not to tell you this.


----------

